# Companions?



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

Is it really possible to sell 1 or 2 goats a year as a companion?
This probably sounds naïve, but I love my goats and I don't want a large herd. I also want fresh milk when I can get it but I know I can't do that without babies. I refuse to send them to market.

I'm intent on training my 2 wethers to pull and/or drive a cart.
People in the Las Vegas area need to wake up and stop pretending that goats have no value just so they can BBQ without a guilty conscience.

None of this ever occurred to me when I was introduced to a neighbor's herd. Since then, I have realized that he has no ethics and no real soul, but tells people what they want to hear.

Do I give up the idea of my own private farm?

:sleeping:


----------



## FriendlyFainterFarm (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes it is possible, but sadly sometimes some people don't get that goats can be pets too. I think that it might be hard but you may be able to find people that are animal lovers and want some goats for pets. Just post ads and advertise that your selling them as pets to get the word out there . Good luck I really hope it works out for you.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

It is possible but not always practical. In my area, there aren't many "pet" farm animals. I would never be able to sell an animal as "pet" or "companion" at all unless I gave it away and then...more than likely...it would end up at the sale or eaten anyway. You need to check your market and see if there is really a market for that type of pet in your area. Something else that you may consider is size. If all you are wanting is some milk for you and sell the babies for pets, then a smaller size goat might be more likely to sell as a pet. Just something to think about....even though you didn't mention any breed.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

It is possible, but it will take time to pair them up with a really nice home. In my situation I unfortunately cannot find homes for all my wethers -- even though I have a small herd. Either I don't have enough people interested, or the people interested would not be a good fit for them. Because I love all of my kids so much, I can't compromise on home quality, so I give them a beautiful life for 8 months (all the while they are for sale) and if they don't sell by the end, I harvest them and use the meat. It is satisfying knowing they will never be neglected, and that their lives did not go to waste. 

There ARE people who do not harvest successfully, but it'll take some marketing and may be difficult.

I for one think goats are one of the greatest pets I could ever hope to care for.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes goats can be pets. I know alot of people who have just "pet" or " hobby" goat farms. The longer you raise goats the more you will see other people raising goats don't give up on the idea of a lil farm. I encourage you to have one. Goats are also a great therapy for people. I feel like when I'm with my goats I'm separated away from the cruel harsh world. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have that hobby farm….now…..but when it comes down to selling those babies , it will be a plank i will have to walk and learn on my own.
Along with my husband , he has sheep and once we start having lambs yearly , you just can't keep them all , bottom line. There will be some going for meat , thats just the way it is. I have found a reliable person who farms here on the Island that will take my excess animals to market for a honest price and that works well with me.
But , I'm praying I can sell them to homes first and for most. But I won't compromise on that. Either they get a good home and be well taken care of or they go to market.
On the other hand , someone that will give them a good home until its time to process isn't such a bad idea. That is some thing you can think about too. Like Danielle said , they have a wonderful life , the best food and love and have one bad day. It took me a while to digest all this when i first started. I am a firm believer that when you bring animals into the world , you are responsible for them. And to send them to market was just wrong on so many levels to me ( at the time ). Now , I understand that this is farm life and it was some thing I had to wrap my head around before i went any further with my goat hobby. If you can't get past that , don't do it .( just my opinion here ) I also remember saying that I wouldn't breed , lol. But , here I am , with a number of does due to kid real soon. Do I have a homes for them , yes , I have a few lined up . But you never know whats going to happen . You might not have any that fit the buyers wants or needs. I can only have so many animals , its just not wise to have a herd get out of control . Its not a healthy environment if you can keep up with the cleanup part of it. And of course its a lot of work and money. You have to be realistic. Im not the best person to be saying that either , lolol. But it is what it is. Your right to want a small herd to fit your wants and needs. 
But remember , its addicting and goats are like potato chips , you can't just have ten or twenty :shrug: :-D:ROFL::hammer::crazy: 
I hope you can get all your babies into good homes , but its not wrong to think about processing them either. The money you get can go to their feed , bedding , care. You can put that money back into the care of your herd. 
Its OK :hugs:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

another thing you can consider, is if you're breeding just for milk, try milking through and see how much you get. some people say their goat quits milking after a while, but some people with really high milking genetics seem to have a hard time drying their doe off. if you're lucky and have the latter type of goat, then I don't see the need to have to breed every year.

people who raise animals for meat doesn't necessarily mean they have no ethics or soul. it's just the reality of farm life. some people grow vegetables, others grow animals for their products. IMO, HOW they are grown and treated concerns me more than the end reason (quality of life, not quantity...)


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> another thing you can consider, is if you're breeding just for milk, try milking through and see how much you get. some people say their goat quits milking after a while, but some people with really high milking genetics seem to have a hard time drying their doe off. if you're lucky and have the latter type of goat, then I don't see the need to have to breed every year.


Yes, this is true! I did it with my doe Gypsy. I retired Gypsy from breeding but we're milking her as long as she can. We've been milking her almost a year now, and she's still giving a decent, consistent amount of milk. She's not a doe I'd consider hard to dry up either.

I'll be milking Bee through at least an extra half year this time as well ... if not a full year. We're aiming to reduce kiddings and kids we have to rehome as much as possible.



nchen7 said:


> people who raise animals for meat doesn't necessarily mean they have no ethics or soul. it's just the reality of farm life. some people grow vegetables, others grow animals for their products. IMO, HOW they are grown and treated concerns me more than the end reason (quality of life, not quantity...)


:applaud:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , lets not get started on milking ,lol. I am extremely lucky to have awesome dairy goats . I have one girl , my only one in milk right now , that I have tried to dry up but she refuses to ! I am still getting quite a bit of milk from her and she had her baby last July  Get yourself a good dairy line and you should be fine for quite a while before having to breed. Research what is available in your area , go see them , talk to the breeders , tell them what you are looking for . You never know , they may want the babies every year and you get the doe to milk till they want to breed her again. That could work perfectly for you


----------



## penguinacres (Jan 21, 2014)

We live in an agricultural area and breed nigerians so this may not be as applicable if you have larger breeds but we sell our whethers as pets easily and they go to 4-h/FFA homes and live great happy lives. We've had ally of interest in pets particularly in the urban areas here in colorado where the cities recently legalized then in the city limits 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

I will never sell any of my wethers for meat whatsoever. They either stay on my farm until they die of old age or they find a nice home with a nice family or I have thought about taking them to the "out to pasture" animal sanctuary that we have here...I have a feeling they would take them OR find good homes for them for me. So yeah it is possible you might just have to really dig for good people...don't give up and I'm happy to see someone else not wanting to give their goats to market


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> I will never sell any of my wethers for meat whatsoever. They either stay on my farm until they die of old age or they find a nice home with a nice family or I have thought about taking them to the "out to pasture" animal sanctuary that we have here...I have a feeling they would take them OR find good homes for them for me. So yeah it is possible you might just have to really dig for good people...don't give up and I'm happy to see someone else not wanting to give their goats to market


I hope this doesn't come out sounding like an accusation, all I really want to do is offer an insiders perspective from the "sanctuary's" point of view.

Please understand this is not a good backup plan. Please don't put more pressure on the wonderful folks at sanctuary's or shelters. They have enough work to do taking care of, and/or finding homes for, those animals who are *truly* in need of "rescue" or "sanctuary". :thumbup:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You're absolutely right about that. There are so many homeless and abandon animals that are in need of homes now. I wouldn't want to drop off more animals. JMO 



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

I understand that.  But in my opinion if there was a choice between sending a goat to slaughter or sending them to the sanctuary I would not send them to slaughter just because I didn't want to bother the sanctuary because it's no different than the horses and cows they rescue from slaughter. Whoever came up with eating goats was just...well never mind. I totally understand where you are coming from but from my perspective they would be rescuing and helping my wethers if I ever run into the problem of having too many. And I would definitely see if I could find them a home myself before ever resorting to a sanctuary. And no I'm not dissing anyone who eats them it is just my opinion plus I'm a Vegan so...lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You may want to find out if the sanctuary will take in goats from individuals. Some sanctuaries only take in actual rescue cases. 

Also keep in mind that some sanctuaries end up needing rescue themselves. Wasn't that long ago that a llama sanctuary was in trouble and about 200 llamas and some other animals were found starving to death. It was a horrible situation and took several rescue groups to come in and save them.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I remember that one. I would look into maybe a petting farm or along those lines. But they sometimes aren't the best places either. That's why processing them is the best alternative. I don't ever want to have to choose that option. But there may come a time I will have to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Unless when the goats are dropped off at a sanctuary , there can be a contract in place that the dropper offer will support those goats through out their lives including but not limited to all their nutritional needs , upkeep as in paying the help to take care of their pens and buckets and hooves. Then their is the vet bills. 
And of course the needed daily attention they require. Quite an expense it all adds up to. 
Then of course there is always the following years crop. 
No reason a shelter should go bankrupt. I wouldn't drop my animals off and expect others to pay their upkeep for the life if the animal. That's rather selfish IMO. 
I never want my animals to suffer, ever ! Not in the hands of a " bad choice of a home". I rather them be put down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

This is my last post in this thread, I know we are supposed to keep it nice, but I must comment on the following snippet of post.



> but from my perspective they would be rescuing and helping my wethers if I ever run into the problem of having too many.


But you would be _choosing_ to get rid of them...you have options.

Those animals starving to death or being beaten to death...they have no options. There is only so much room at the rescue/sanctuary. If you take your animals there, those who truly need rescue have no place to go.

And with that said, back to the regularly scheduled thread. Mods, discipline me as you see fit.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

A rescue situation shouldn't be overburdened by a breeder who just keeps breeding more without a solid plan for the "leftovers." I know most rescues do not deal with private individuals unless you come with a bank account as well. They are there for the serious neglect and abuse situations not "oh I bred too many goats." A lot of third world countries eat goats because cows are too expensive. I got goats because I couldn't afford nor had the space for cows. I know everyone has goats for different reasons, but if you are going to breed you are responsible for all those kids either finding homes or ensuring their short life is wonderful.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I respect your thoughts on wanting them to be "safe" at a sanctuary.
It's just not a good choice of a place , JMHO.
My best friend is a vegan , I truly get where your coming from , i really do . But maybe your choice of where to put them wasn't a well thought out plan ? There isn't a endless bankroll of funds that these places rely on , its all donations and volunteers. No one is going to pat you on the back and say "thanks , see you next time you breed". Do you see what I'm getting at ? I respect you not wanting to slaughter , but in the end , it may be the kindest thing you can do. Maybe take them to the vet and have them euthanized if the word Slaughter is too much for you . I can understand that , i hate the word myself and to connect it with one of my animals really really hurts me. I can say it now that i will be able to turn over any animals not sold to my friend who will take them to market. But when it comes down to it , I may not be able to . I know there is a limit to how many animals we can take care of. I don't want my herd to suffer because I have too many animals , its just unethical IMO. My friend takes his own sheep to market and its never easy . He raises sheep for meat , this is what he does. He admitted to me it is the worst thing he has ever done. But he does have the same respect for his animals as I do , they have a great life here and one bad day. He has had dozens upon dozens of people offer to buy his lambs for pets , or maybe just a pet for a day or two and he straight up refuses to sell any lamb he doesn't bring to the butcher himself and makes sure the animal is processed while he is there. This way he knows the animal didn't suffer and the person is legit and not looking to cart around a baby animal for a day or two till the thrill of it wears off. Then God only knows what will happen to the poor thing. 
I hope you can see what we are trying to say here , no one is bashing you or your feelings. Just think it through  And if I offended you in any way , I apologize .


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Ok I don't want to argue and this is going to far. Everyone has their own opinion and we shouldn't try to change it. I'm not overbreeding in fact we have a rule that we won't breed again until we have sold what we need to sell. I never plan on having more than 5 to 8 goats at a time. I'm sorry for the misunderstanding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> I will never sell any of my wethers for meat whatsoever. They either stay on my farm until they die of old age or they find a nice home with a nice family or I have thought about taking them to the "out to pasture" animal sanctuary that we have here...I have a feeling they would take them OR find good homes for them for me. So yeah it is possible you might just have to really dig for good people...don't give up and I'm happy to see someone else not wanting to give their goats to market


Goat is consumed all over the world. It only seems to be the U.S. and Canada that have some kind of a confusing aversion to it. It is very naïve to think there is something wrong with it.

If you are so vehemently opposed to raising goats for meat, why the heck are you breeding boer goats, a meat producing breed? Why not breed something more...pet oriented, like mini silky fainters or whatever.

*I think that is abusing the resources of animal sanctuaries, to breed your animals and then dump the excess with whatever poor sap will take care of them. *The room your precious goats take up at the sanctuary could be used for animals who are _truly_ in need, like all the animals who are abused and neglected.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We all have different ways of dealing with extra animals. I respect the vegan not wanting to butcher an animal but then do kind of have to question raising a meat animal? Milk animal, I can understand... I also come from a totally different perspective in that I grew up on a farm that raised cattle. We butchered (harvested...whatever word you want to use) for our own use and sold the others knowing they were going to butcher. I know that while I love my animals, reality is that if they are going to pay for themselves (cause I'm not made of money and can afford to just have all my animals for fun) they have to be sold. Some will go for breeding animals and some will go to butcher. Is it easy? No. But I grew up with it and it's just part of, to be cliche....the circle of life. 

For me, it's hard to see all these breeders that think their animals are going to be pets only. If you're raising farm animals (cows, goats, pigs, sheep, poultry) they are meant as food, not pets. There are so many traditional pets out there (dogs and cats) that have no homes and are starving on the streets that to try and get that many non-traditional pets seems ridiculous. Now...that's simply how I was raised. There isn't a thing wrong with wanting a goat as a pet. Heck...we have a potbelly pig running around our farm doing nothing but being "cool looking". I have one goat that would be the last I ever sold. 

Back to the OP tho...asking if it's realistic to think that they could sell one or 2 goats as pets? Yes, it is realistic to an extent. But....if...IF you can't sell an "extra" animal as a pet, what then? I agree that a rescue or sanctuary isn't the answer. There are too many animals out there that truly need rescued that just because you don't want one you bred going to slaughter isn't an excuse to send it to a rescue/sanctuary.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I think it's selfish to use an animal sanctuary as a spot to send your "extras". There are some animals out there that are beaten and abused and need more help. I respect that someone my not want to see them butchered, but at least in that case they get a happy life with one bad day. There's no shame in that. 

If your breeding you need to be responsible about it. I heard a story once about a guy at the racetrack who had some thoroughbreds he knew wouldn't make the cut. He had them euthanized humanely by a vet. A lot of people were upset about and I have to say when I first heard I was too. But the guys reasoning was he knew there were to many horses out there already and he didn't want them to end up starved, neglected, or on a feed lot.

To the OP, you probably could manage to find 2 pet homes. Maybe you could even have the people sign an adoption contract? That way it's more of a pet placement than a sale.  just make it clear the animals are for adoption to approved homes. And that you will require them to sign a contract


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

I'm sorry everyone I did not mean to cause all this. We do boers because we love the breed. We don't drink milk so that would be useless. Boers have been the best breed we found for us we love them to pieces and I understand everyone's point of view just stop throwing stones at me please. It was just an idea the sanctuary I didn't say I was ACTUALLY going to do it. I would much rather find them a good home myself. I want to be friends with you all not enemies so please stop judging. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

A pet adoption contract is a good idea. I am not sure in Vegas if there are a lot of people who have the space to have a pet goat though, but I know there are larger lots on the edges of Vegas and Henderson.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes and you an also say if they ever don't want it as a pet anymore or a problem comes up you can ask them to bring it back so you can find another home for it.  just an idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Yup! I have one I'm going to use for my pet wethers and a different type for breeding stock. I advertised an older wether on CL and included in the ad that it was an adoption with contract and I actually got a lot of nice and knowledgable people interested in him. They were all very kind and willing to answer any questions.

I think it just helps to make it look like it won't be as easy peasy money changing hands. To some not great people the fact that their home would have to be "approved" can be a deterrent


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Folks, keep it friendly, keep it fun. I think we are done with discussing the sanctuary. If it continues, I will lock this thread. First and final warning.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

ciwheeles said:


> Yup! I have one I'm going to use for my pet wethers and a different type for breeding stock. I advertised an older wether on CL and included in the ad that it was an adoption with contract and I actually got a lot of nice and knowledgable people interested in him. They were all very kind and willing to answer any questions.
> 
> I think it just helps to make it look like it won't be as easy peasy money changing hands. To some not great people the fact that their home would have to be "approved" can be a deterrent
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


I totally agree!! That's a great idea 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Folks, keep it friendly, keep it fun. I think we are done with discussing the sanctuary. If it continues, I will lock this thread. First and final warning.


Thank you...

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

TheGoatWhisperer said:


> I'm sorry everyone I did not mean to cause all this. We do boers because we love the breed. We don't drink milk so that would be useless. Boers have been the best breed we found for us we love them to pieces and I understand everyone's point of view just stop throwing stones at me please. It was just an idea the sanctuary I didn't say I was ACTUALLY going to do it. I would much rather find them a good home myself. I want to be friends with you all not enemies so please stop judging.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Hon, I'm NOT judging you. Just presenting a different perspective. You did say it was just a thought...not something you have ever done. You also said you wouldn't breed any more until you found homes for the ones you needed to. THAT shows responsibility. And...now you explained why you raise a meat breed when you are vegan! Makes sense to me. It's ok. We all have different ideas and we all learn from each other.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

kccjer said:


> Hon, I'm NOT judging you. Just presenting a different perspective. You did say it was just a thought...not something you have ever done. You also said you wouldn't breed any more until you found homes for the ones you needed to. THAT shows responsibility. And...now you explained why you raise a meat breed when you are vegan! Makes sense to me. It's ok. We all have different ideas and we all learn from each other.


Thank you very much  I'm glad you understand.  I know it does sound really weird to raise meat goats but what can I say...you fall in love with what you fall in love with.  

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good way to end this thread ^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm totally gonna cry.....just had our very first baby after receiving three beautiful, funny, talented goats last Aug 2013. I do not know what journey were about to go on.....but for see struggle up ahead. I'm only at four now. Between the two youngest (both males) It is decided one gets withered. One will sire. So we will be looking for one good bred mate for the Sire. Mom & Dad are close to retirement....we will see next season. Small heard only. Companions and awesome landscapers only. I pray! I am already addicted. In love and cannot sell them for meat. Not because I do not believe in that (I love meat) but I just get to attached. Maybe an apocalypse will change me! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

I love this thread and all the perspectives. No matter how attached, I will make responsible choices for my babies well being and a small healthy heard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I had to face the same thing.. I had two non breedable does. Nobody wanted them. I couldn't keep a goat that can't breed/work. My neighbor said he would take them... but I REALLY did not want to give them to him as they wouldn't get proper care AT ALL. My last option was to send them to the sale. Me being soft hearted and attached, I decided to wait and see if any other options came up. One of the lovely members on here showed me a CL add of a brush clearing company wanting more goats, so that's where they will go


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

Ooooh! Ty again Scoty! My babies sure can landscape!  that will be the plan! When my heard becomes....a challenge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Cadence (Jul 20, 2013)

There is a video that is going around facebook right now about a family that found an abused goat who was tied out and being torchered by dogs and they rescued the goat. This video really demonstrates why I am very very careful about selling a goat as a pet. 

When I sell a goat for meat, or better yet, butcher it myself I know that it has had a happy life with its mother and then ends quickly. Once the animal leaves my property, I do not control what happens to it. 

Have I sold a wether for a pet? Absolutely. Would I do it again? Sure, we all know goats make wonderful pets or we wouldn't be on here.

But I am very aware that I can only control what happens to a goat while it is with me. A short happy life is always better than a long painful one. Just keep that in mind and you begin breeding and begin selling animals.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That could not have been anymore well said Cadence !
Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

*Companions for sure*

I didn't expect so much action in this thread and I feel like I should explain a bit.
Right now I have the option to keep my darling goat family to a minimum of 5.
Last year I was introduced to goats by a neighbor who had borrowed a herd of 20 to clean up his weeds.
Being overwhelmed at times by fibromyalgia, I needed all the help I could get. It didn't take long for me to start getting attached to a couple of 
them. After a little research, I realized that I could easily add at least 2 goats to my family. I first picked one pathetic little boy that I knew was 
destined for "market". He was always the last in line, being slow and small, and he was becoming attached to me because I made him feel safe and 
always made sure he got his share of good food and plenty of extra attention.
:whatgoat:
My new "human goat mentor" knows NOTHING about trimming 
hooves (to start with.) So the first thing I did was find a good pair of garden shears and my new little pathetic boy let me trim his feet without so much as a whimper. I think it was the first time in his short life (besides when he was born) that he could stand up straight! I could see that he was
going to be a handsome man someday.

A few months later, my "goat friend" talked me into trying raw goat milk since I have osteoporosis and can't take the medicines for it. Although the 
milk won't ever cure me, after months of delicious goat milk....I have more strength than I've had in years.
Unfortunately, I found early on that my "mentor" is seriously deficient in his goat expertise. (Note the hoof issue.)
And then, more recently, realized that he had some other agenda, forcing me to eject him and his goats from my property.

Meanwhile, I let my doe breed, knowing I'd have to milk my own goat if I am going to continue any milk therapy! (BTW....she has the sweetest milk 
ever! But that's another long story.)
By the same token, and being a novice (although quickly becoming an educated novice), I'm not willing to discard my babies just so I can get milk.
:kidred: :book:
So, that was the reason I opened the thread. And I sure appreciate all the feedback even if some of it wasn't directed at me. There are some great 
suggestions here!
There is a difference between ethical treatment and just not caring...so for me....many of your comments make a big difference to me, even if I 
don't want to change my mind.
Sorry if this is long and more information than anyone cares about. But thanks for being here! I'm sure glad to be here.
:hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Suntoo , this thread took off and went really off course.
And your right , most of the posts weren't directed towards you.
Sorry it took such a wrong turn. I hope some of the replies did help 
you. Maybe start a new thread ? This way we all have a clean start


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you Trickyroo...
but even the turns in this thread are helpful to me!

I do apologize if my own post is too long....I suppose it should be in my profile (but then NOBODY would read it!)


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

I am sorry to here about your troubles with your "friend". Wethers make great pets and for anyone with a bit of land and a good fence 2 or 3 would be great. Their are more things about using up goats you can check out. In the future, I hope to train some Pygmies for cart driving. You just have to put some adds up and pray your goats go to a good home. You can also put yourself up on a goat breeder directory. Even if you don't consider yourself a breeder, this will spark some attention. For families with a good yard that are allergic to cats or dogs, goats are great family pets. You might want to expand your search for home to more places in Nevada, like suburban or rural cities around you. Like 3Havens? said, you might try ways to cut down kid production. I agree with your choice to not go to 'market'. I don't judge others for it, but I feel absolutely no need to eat goat meat. Hope there is a magical family close by waiting for some pet goats to goon sale for you! Hope this helped.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You know LaManchas make wonderful pack goats. Perhaps there are some back packers in your area that would enjoy them.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Another wonderful idea ^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Back to the original question, yes it would be possible to sell a few companion goats, but like others have said there are many factors that will determine how well you do. And size does factor in. People want small for pets, although if you have large ones (and in this case I would say the bigger the better) and you were willing/able to start them in training as working goats (packing/carting, etc.) that's likely up your chances of finding homes. If it was me I'd start trying to place them as kids but be prepared to begin training right away and continue for as long as it takes to place them.

When I raised nigerians I had no problem placing wethers in pet homes, and I was very picky about who stayed a buck, so the majority of my bucklings were wethered. I generally had more demand then I could supply. Now I did my best to vet the new owners and feel pretty confident I choose good people to take them (except one lady, who ended up killing the kid, not a bad lady but instead of listening to me she thought she knew best), however, I have not kept up with all those kids and can't be sure they are in the same home I placed them with.


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Suntoo said:


> Is it really possible to sell 1 or 2 goats a year as a companion?
> This probably sounds naïve, but I love my goats and I don't want a large herd. I also want fresh milk when I can get it but I know I can't do that without babies. I refuse to send them to market.
> 
> I'm intent on training my 2 wethers to pull and/or drive a cart.
> ...


I too have pets only, to love and enjoy!! I bought my girl already pregnant and will be keeping her babies here with me, not selling them, i will not be re-breeding her either as i do not want to sell off babies that end up in the wrong hands as i see these as loving pets and could not live with myself knowing that one went for food... This is my belief and would not sleep well  i have always rescued and tried to save many many pets out there!! i know that you breed to have her milk and can understand that you cannot keep them all unfortunatly, its so hard to know if they go into the right homes as pets, but i know good loving homes are out there


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

Sunto, I also suffer from Fibro. Goats are my therapy and help me have a purpose to get up and just being w/ my goats is the exercise the docs have been pushing on me!  I should try goat milk. My girl has only one Lil man right now & lots of milk. Ty sweet heart & Gold bless you! 


~Moe


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

*Fibro*



mapeltier said:


> Sunto, I also suffer from Fibro. Goats are my therapy and help me have a purpose to get up and just being w/ my goats is the exercise the docs have been pushing on me!  I should try goat milk.
> ~Moe


Thanks Moe....
You must also live with "Fibro-Fog". I sure do. Sometimes it takes me a long time to get back to something.
My goats are a joy to me and motivate me to be outside with them everyday. My Doctor also encouraged me to get walking exercise for arthritis and osteoporosis. I think training my kids for pulling or driving is perfect for us.

I wanted to try raw goat's milk for my bones, especially because I can't take the meds prescribed for those conditions. The milk was fantastic. It made me stronger than I've been in a long while. Now the milker is gone.

Unfortunately for me, the only doe I have now is my Chica and I think she's actually ticklish and hates to be touched. I can deal with that.....but I've had nothing but drama since her babies were born, and I think I need to make our life our own before I tackle my sweet-milking girl.


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

goathiker said:


> You know LaManchas make wonderful pack goats. Perhaps there are some back packers in your area that would enjoy them.


I think so too.
My Louie is LaMancha, but he's my first kid and a wether now.

:lovey:


----------



## mapeltier (Mar 28, 2014)

Suntoo said:


> Thanks Moe....
> You must also live with "Fibro-Fog". I sure do. Sometimes it takes me a long time to get back to something.
> My goats are a joy to me and motivate me to be outside with them everyday. My Doctor also encouraged me to get walking exercise for arthritis and osteoporosis. I think training my kids for pulling or driving is perfect for us.
> 
> ...


Yes, Fibro Fog, very much. I've just started seeing a psychologist and neurologist combined as my cognitive skills & speaking skills are very impacted right now. Testing begins 16 April. 
Still, the goats, my horse, my dogs, & 2cats are so helpful. 
I also cannot take most meds due to elevated EFTs. That is being monitored now. 
I have found only water therapy has helped my body/joint aches significantly. Although it really only lasts while submerged in water. Once I get out of water, I have a low level of pain, but bearable. Right now I'm truly suffering as I am on vacation in Belize & over doing it!  today I had to stay behind to rest. 

~Moe


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

mapeltier said:


> I also cannot take most meds due to elevated EFTs. That is being monitored now.
> I have found only water therapy has helped my body/joint aches significantly. Although it really only lasts while submerged in water. Once I get out of water, I have a low level of pain, but bearable. Right now I'm truly suffering as I am on vacation in Belize & over doing it!  today I had to stay behind to rest.
> 
> ~Moe


I don't think the milk will magically cure us. But it was like magic to me! Never upset my stomach and started making me stronger! I've been weak for so long that I know how good that goat milk was for me.
I like the idea of it being my own goat and knowing what she's eating so that I'm more comfortable drinking raw milk. (Strained and WELL chilled! YUM YUM!)

BTW-
How fantastic for you to be on vacation! And it's smart of you to know when to sit back for your health. It's hard when people don't understand, but you have to. Good for you!


----------



## goldrush (Apr 10, 2014)

When I first started selling some goats, I would post ads that said "not for consumption". Wasn't realistic as folks will tell you what you want to hear. When I sold my big buck because he was too much trouble to keep away from the does and I was taking a break from breeding, the men who bought him said he would have a year pastured with 15 does and then be harvested. I figured old Johnny would take that deal and sold him with a clear conscience.


----------



## Suntoo (Nov 14, 2013)

goldrush said:


> I would post ads that said "not for consumption". Wasn't realistic as folks will tell you what you want to hear.


Absolutely.
Why wouldn't they...they're people.
Sad but true.


----------

